# Difference between a Colnago Super and Superissimo?



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

What is the difference between a Colnago Super and a Colnago Superissimo? Or are they the same thing?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/

The major difference is SL vs. SLX. The Superisimo is also a newer model. the Super went back at least 3 more years or more (not sure).


----------

